

Ikea Launches Standing Desks - domydeal
https://medium.com/@GregVanHorn/ikeas-new-500-sit-stand-desk-is-a-game-changer-11102fcf79b2

======
domydeal
If you have any questions about the desks ask away.

~~~
NonEUCitizen
Is there a motor? or gas spring?

~~~
domydeal
Motor

------
lingben
or you could buy a second hand height adjustable jerker desk and save yourself
another $500, just sayin'

~~~
domydeal
But then you don't get to go up and down

~~~
lingben
its not a toy, why would you want to go down?

